# Updates Live on MacWorld Keynote



## spitty27 (Jan 7, 2003)

Thats so awesome!!!!!!!!!! Jacket that holds an iPod and has controls on the sleeve!!!


Keep all the updates in here.


----------



## spitty27 (Jan 7, 2003)

Final Cut Express!!!!!!!


----------



## spitty27 (Jan 7, 2003)

QuickBook Pro and Pro Tools!


----------



## spitty27 (Jan 7, 2003)

Cant boot into classic anymore, just run it on osx


----------



## spitty27 (Jan 7, 2003)

iPhoto 2


----------



## wtmcgee (Jan 7, 2003)

it's loooking like we'll see an update to all the iApps for sure, and they will all be more tightly integrated with eachother.  

iPhoto looks to be greatly improved.


----------



## vanguard (Jan 7, 2003)

I like the iPhoto improvements.  I'd even pay for it but I hope I don't have to.


----------



## mightyjlr (Jan 7, 2003)

idvd 3 looks AMAZING!!


----------



## vanguard (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm listening to the song choices and to Steve's voice.  He's a gifted salesman.  I wonder if he practices very much for this?  Think he does a couple of rehersals like an actor would?

Vanguard


----------



## mightyjlr (Jan 7, 2003)

iapps free to download $50 for cd from store... (except idvd)

MAC BROWSER!!!!!


----------



## vanguard (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm still looking for something that mozilla doesn't do.


----------



## binaryDigit (Jan 7, 2003)

Safari, interesting product.  This one makes the least sense since I don't know what it buys Apple?  Will anyone switch because a new browser is available, doubtful.  Unless they are going to start charging for it, I don't know how this is a good business move, other than a "because we can" type of thing?


----------



## mapski99 (Jan 7, 2003)

how does safari look? (what's up with that name?)


----------



## Urbansory (Jan 7, 2003)

About time we get a browser, Apple is the best.


----------



## Urbansory (Jan 7, 2003)

It has the same iApp look, all the buttons are at the top. The page load status is in the url bar, it's Aqua. Sort of a brushed metal IE.


----------



## vanguard (Jan 7, 2003)

this browser has to be mozilla based.  so far it's exactly the same.  I wonder what Ed will think if Apple took mozilla code and ran with it?  He used to think AOL was really bad (maybe he still does).

Perhaps this illustrates the value of open source?


----------



## lukepetschauer (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vanguard _
> *I'm still looking for something that mozilla doesn't do. *



hopefully not be bloatware. and be fast, too. I guess I'm optomistic, but it needs to be great to get me away from Chimera.


----------



## xyle_one (Jan 7, 2003)

Safari. Open Source. Very cool.


----------



## Urbansory (Jan 7, 2003)

Going after Powerpoint?¿, which is great, because some PP shows are just so bad.


----------



## binaryDigit (Jan 7, 2003)

Not Mozilla, khtml, interesting choice.


----------



## Urbansory (Jan 7, 2003)

Kenote is a great replacement for PP, now we need an office app that i will use, something like, lets see, WORD.


----------



## cogillws (Jan 7, 2003)

Where can one download the Safari Browser beta?


----------



## bootedbear (Jan 7, 2003)

Actually, if it's as fast as claimed, I think it's a very smart move. One of the biggest complaints I've heard from switchers or wanna-be-switchers is that the Mac browsers are so slow.

A speedy browser should remove that objection once and for all.

bear


----------



## kenny (Jan 7, 2003)

I just hope that Safari doesn't do what IE does to appear to perform so well:

http://grotto11.com/blog/slash.html?+1039831658

http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=03/01/05/2025254&mode=thread&tid=113


----------



## Urbansory (Jan 7, 2003)

$99, not too bad. I'll stick with flash and director since i have em already. Whats this, a new Ti? Could it be a dual?


----------



## AppMan (Jan 7, 2003)

there new browser is named safari or code named safari?


----------



## karavite (Jan 7, 2003)

What's Final Cut Express??? Darn, I cannot get in to see this live!


----------



## Urbansory (Jan 7, 2003)

I guess not, 17in is too sweet, looks a lil bulky though for 1".


----------



## lukepetschauer (Jan 7, 2003)

I was hoping that the Keynote announcement would segue into AppleWorks 7 - an Office killer.   Oh well.

17" PB? How can you carry that thing ANYWHERE?


----------



## Urbansory (Jan 7, 2003)

Named Safari


----------



## vanguard (Jan 7, 2003)

lighted keyboard.  good idea.  my thinkpad has a little keyboard light but this has more style


----------



## AppMan (Jan 7, 2003)

thats it a bunch of darn iapps?


----------



## vanguard (Jan 7, 2003)

Hmm, the keynote is 14 minutes over.  Is this laptop the last announcement?


----------



## binaryDigit (Jan 7, 2003)

Bluetooth and 802.11g and 800Mb firewire, yum


----------



## vanguard (Jan 7, 2003)

one more thing!!!


----------



## binaryDigit (Jan 7, 2003)

processors still remain a sore point though, only a 1ghz proccie, very dissapointing, the IBM chips can't get here soon enough.


----------



## Urbansory (Jan 7, 2003)

a baby powerbook, I want that. 12 inch display


----------



## vanguard (Jan 7, 2003)

I like the little powerbook.


----------



## Urbansory (Jan 7, 2003)

no the 15


----------



## AppMan (Jan 7, 2003)

am i the only person disapointed?


----------



## bootedbear (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm not disappointed at all. For how I use Macs, most of these announcements are very very good news!

Your mileage may vary of course.

bear


----------



## binaryDigit (Jan 7, 2003)

What were you expecting AppMan?  I personally would have liked to see a bump in processor speeds.


----------



## AppMan (Jan 7, 2003)

Maybe a tablet computer or device of that nature and a whole lot more Mhz.


----------



## binaryDigit (Jan 7, 2003)

I think tablets are a waste, I don't know who's crying out for them and I don't want to see Apple getting off into markets that offer very little bang for the buck.  I guess they could have made the display on the 12" pb fold all the way back and provide a touch sensitive screen?  I agree on the mhz though, Motorola is really dragging Apple down, lets hope they can get the noose off before it gets too fatal.

Stupid streaming, that last commerical sounded pretty funny but I can't see squat.


----------



## xray (Jan 7, 2003)

I can not connect to the webcast from work. Is the keynote over yet?


----------



## binaryDigit (Jan 7, 2003)

Just ended


----------



## vanguard (Jan 7, 2003)

keynote just ended.  I'm not dissapointed.  My next computer will probably be a powerbook of some sort.  I did sort of want an iPhone but maybe the lower expectations helped apple out with me.

The web site teasers from last year hyped it up a lot.


----------



## kenny (Jan 7, 2003)

Apple's website has already begun to show the new stuff. Man... the 'epic' tiBook is just too sweet...


----------



## karavite (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AppMan _
> *Maybe a tablet computer or device of that nature and a whole lot more Mhz. *



I'm with appman, sure new iapps are nice and fun, but I was expecting something as new and as exciting as the iPod. A tablet or some other "information appliance" would have been awesome. Let me explain, as I have become more and more dependent on iapps, Sherlock (movie guides, yellow pages, maps...) and of course the web, I find myself sick and tired of going into my office to wake up my G4 everytime I need some information, check email... I want Apple to free me up with a little device I can have on the coffee table, kitchen or wherever. I mean, they have all the pieces to build something like this - blue tooth, iapps (address, mail, ical...), hand writing recognition - it is all there! People scoff at tablets, but imagine one that is well designed inside and out and could access information from your other macs and/or all on its own.

Maybe I'm an odd ball, but this is what I would pay good money for and I have been a loyal Apple customer for years and years - even owned a Newton 110 that I still think blows away my contemporary Palm in many ways. Only Apple can do this right.


----------



## mfsri (Jan 7, 2003)

Its here. Just like they said...  View Photos, listen to MP3, play movies, "newton sized" the NEW 12" POWER BOOK.... Amazing!!!


----------



## karavite (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mfsri _
> *Its here. Just like they said...  View Photos, listen to MP3, play movies, "newton sized" the NEW 12" POWER BOOK.... Amazing!!! *



Uhhhh - not quite. Please don' think I am being greedy or too picky. Sure, the new 12" ibook is nice, but $1800 to $2000? Keep it that size, drop the keyboard and give me a pen interface and that is what I want. In fact, it doesn't have to be a full blown computer - just a digital hub type device - communication, media (music, pics and maybe even some video if it uses my G4 or other mac as a server) and the web and personal information via iapps.


----------

